# MT1 vs MT2



## ldwilson

Just starting into this pen-turning veture and am researching lathes, with that being said, what is the difference between MT1 and MT2? for a starter, is MT1 really going to hold me back? Found a decent looking lathe for a starter (Shop Fox) but it is an MT1...thoughts?


----------



## keithkarl2007

You can get MT1 mandrels and live and dead centres. For turning between centres and for the end of the mandrel they will need to be 60 degree centres


----------



## Chthulhu

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Machine_taper#Morse

MT1 is simply smaller than MT2; usually the spindle will have an MT2 or MT3 bore, while the tailstock will be one size smaller. Do some serious thinking about what things you might want to plug into the taper, and see what's actually available for each size. You can always fit a smaller shank into a larger bore with a sleeve, but going the other way is MUCH harder.


----------



## tim self

#1 

The MT1 is a fine starter.  You can get both dead and live centers.  I've got a Shopfox I still use for finishing.  Also they have excellent customer service if it's a new one.  2 yr warranty.  With that said, the MT2 will give you less vibration simply because of the weight involved.


----------



## Robert Taylor

it wil not hold you back. most accessories are availble in either mt1 or mt2. that said most lathes are mt2. if/when you get tired of the shopfox lathe and upgrade to a larger capacity lathe you will start collecting accessories all over again instead of using what you have already aquired. if you are certain the shopfox lathe is priced right and you do not want to get into turning bowls and larger items go for it. just mt $.02


----------



## ldb2000

Either will perform the task at hand , you can turn pens with both and there are mandrels for both sizes and adapters for MT1 to MT2 . With that said though , the short answer is , yes MT1 can hold you back . Adapters are fine but they will introduce extra run out and shorten the bed length . 
The smaller size of these mini lathes are lighter in weight and less rigid in design , they also have smaller motors . These factors will also reduce the usefulness of these lathes . 
To start turning pens these lathes will be fine but be expecting to replace them sometime in the first year if you ever want to turn anything other then pens and small boxes and if you ever want to step up to doing things like drilling on the lathe , they just aren't designed for these tasks .


----------



## snyiper

I have a MT-1 in a older crsftsman and it is not a problem. The motor is the same size as most larger lathes and I can change it out at will so no issues there. I intend to drill on mine and do not anticipate any issues as well. Keep in mind I do not own the shop fox but a older Dunlop/craftsman with divorced motor.


----------



## Sylvanite

As said before, both work.  If you are looking at lathes and trying to decide which you might prefer, I'd suggest MT2.  There are more accessories available in morse taper #2, and (when there's a price difference) they tend to be easier to find and less expensive.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## arioux

I'm noexpert but MT1 seems to be more persent on smaller lathe.  Most of the bifgger lathe i saw are MT2 so if you plan on upgrading to a bigger lathe lather, MT2 wouod be a better choice.  But if you plan on keeping this one for a while, MT1 or MT2 will do the same job.


----------



## KenV

MT1 will not handle the energy transfer for heavy loads.  It is the taper used in Sherline micro lathes and some of the very small light duty lathes.   Used one for several years and it can do all the needed processes -- lightly.   It has every thing but torque.

For the right price to you, should work fine for small work and minatures.   It will likely be a good buffing rig if you want to get something larger in the future.   I still have the headstock from the old MT1 rig to drive a buff.


----------

